# 210.52(a)



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

That is a great question. I think that if the total of all four sides exceeds 24" then a receptacle is required by the definition of wall space in 210.52(A)(2)(1).

JMHO, Chris


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

This looks like a resi basement remodel. Is that right? 

Myself, I struggle to get a receptacle in those boxed in posts, regardless how wide each side is. If the boxing will accomodate a box, I think it's a "good idea" to put one there. People set stands and such by these posts, and invariably want to plug something in. It's also a great place to plug in the vacuum sweeper.

Now, onto the code:

_*210.52 Dwelling Unit Receptacle Outlets. 
(A) General Provisions.* In every kitchen, family room,
dining room, living room, parlor, library, den, sunroom,
bedroom, recreation room, or similar room or area of
dwelling units, receptacle outlets shall be installed in accordance
with the general provisions specified in 210.52(A)(1)
through (A)(3).
*(1) Spacing.* Receptacles shall be installed so that no point
measured horizontally along the floor line in any wall space
is more than 1.8 m (6 ft) from a receptacle outlet.
*(2) Wall Space.* As used in this section, a wall space shall
include the following:
(1) Any space 600 mm (2 ft) or more in width *(including
space measured around corners)* and unbroken along
the floor line by doorways, fireplaces, and similar openings
(2) The space occupied by fixed panels in exterior walls,
excluding sliding panels
(3) The space afforded by fixed room dividers such as freestanding
bar-type counters or railings
*(3) Floor Receptacles.* Receptacle outlets in floors shall
not be counted as part of the required number of receptacle
outlets unless located within 450 mm (18 in.) of the wall._

The section I put in red is what I think is important. It includes measuring around corners. So, if that post is 2 feet or more the whole way around, you are required to install a receptacle, the way I read things. Even though that wall space isn't that substantial, the handbook commentary reminds us that, _"...The word usable does not appear at all in 210.52 as a condition for determining compliance with the spacing requirements."_


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Code required? I'd say absolutely yes.

Would I put one in? Possibly.

Would an inspector notice or care? Not on your life. At least my life.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

> (including space measured around corners)


Yup, that convinces me. But I haven't ever placed a receptacle in an area like that, nor have I ever failed an inspection for not having one there. Great discussion though.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Code required? I'd say absolutely yes.
> 
> Would I put one in? Possibly.
> 
> Would an inspector notice or care? Not on your life. At least my life.


Thanks for the reality check, Peter. I try my best to put a rec in any post. It's my nature, I guess. When I have been prohibited from doing so by the homeowner or GC, I've never been called on it during the inspection.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I, too, cannot recall ever being called on not putting one. I would certainly put one if it was my house :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The "Smart Box" and the new similar version from Arlington is just what the doctor ordered for these tight areas where you can't swing your hammer to nail on a normal zip box.


----------



## kapakahi (Feb 12, 2007)

Interesting situation. It seems to me that MDShunk is right. If I was an inspector I would require it. Albeit I agree that under 24" it would be hard to force the installation. Look, under 24" around would be 5¼" roughed on each side, allowing for ½" sheetrock all around gives you 24". Not much room for an electrical box.


----------

